# This is getting HOT!!

## williamjonah

For some time now, I thought that laptops could endure a little heat, but this thing is getting hot.  I was told to emerge cpuspeedy, and that it would help control the proc speed so that it would cool off, well my wonderful laptop slows my fan down when the proc slows down allowing minimal cooling for the proc.  This, to me, is unacceptable because my laptop is reaching temps of 71C !!?!  That is hot, almost too hot to even touch.  I am not sure what to do.  There has to be something that I can do to allow the fan to lock in at a certain speed and allow maximum cooling bringing the temp back down to around 48C-53C.  So that anyone reading this can get a better understanding of what I am running, I have pasted a couple of things to help.

Laptop: Compaq Presario V2000 Series (V2570)

Proc: AMD Turion 64 3000

Kernel: linux-2.6.16-gentoo-r8

Build:  ~AMD64

Below is lspci:

localhost delta # lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: ATI Technologies Inc RS480 Host Bridge (rev 10)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc RS480 PCI Bridge

00:13.0 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 USB Host Controller (rev 80)

00:13.1 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 USB Host Controller (rev 80)

00:13.2 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 USB2 Host Controller (rev 80)

00:14.0 SMBus: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 SMBus Controller (rev 81)

00:14.1 IDE interface: ATI Technologies Inc Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller ATI (rev 80)

00:14.3 ISA bridge: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 PCI-ISA Bridge (rev 80)

00:14.4 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 PCI-PCI Bridge (rev 80)

00:14.5 Multimedia audio controller: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 80)

00:14.6 Modem: ATI Technologies Inc ATI SB400 - AC'97 Modem Controller (rev 80)

00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] HyperTransport Technology Configuration

00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Address Map

00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] DRAM Controller

00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Miscellaneous Control

01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5955 (PCIE)

05:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)

05:02.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g] 802.11g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02)

05:09.0 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments PCIxx21/x515 Cardbus Controller

05:09.2 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Texas Instruments OHCI Compliant IEEE 1394 Host Controller

05:09.3 Mass storage controller: Texas Instruments PCIxx21 Integrated FlashMedia Controller

05:09.4 Class 0805: Texas Instruments PCI6411, PCI6421, PCI6611, PCI6621, PCI7411, PCI7421, PCI7611, PCI7621 Secure Digital (SD) Controller

If anyone needs anything else, just let me know.  Thanks for the help and I appreciate anything that can assist me in my situation.

-Will

----------

## <3

I've never used spu speedy so I can't comment on that. But I use, and reccomend, using the fancontrol program that comes with lm_sensors + setting the cpu power manager in the kernel. I generally use the ondemand governer.

----------

## williamjonah

I emerged the lm_sensors and ksensors program (just to make things easier in kde) and the little icon shows, but I am not seeing anything in the status window, and it really doesn't seem to help much.  Should I just use the lm_sensors program and get rid of the ksensors frontend for it?

Also, I am not sure which i2c to compile in my kernel... is there somewhere I can go to match my hardware to what I need in the kernel?

----------

## <3

I have never found any use for ksensors.

About the i2c drivers I was unsure of how to go about this the first time I used lm_sensors also. So what I did was just compile every avaliable modules then I ran sensors-detect to see which ones I needed to run lm_sensors properly. Then I went back and got rid of the modules that I didn't need.

----------

## ericxx2005

71C is pretty hot, but not extreme.  A friend of mine has a core 2 duo laptop, and that gets around the same temp.  I would check what other people with the same laptop are getting before you consider it to be too hot.  I had a latop with a Pentium 4 in it, and that got to around 65-75C.  Most processors have built-in shutoffs to prevent them from being damaged anyways.  If it starts to randomly shutdown, then I would bring it in to where you bought it, if it's still under warranty.

----------

## Jerem

Personally, I have put my laptop on a laptop cooler (flat aluminium block with two big fans built-in). It's USB-powered.

The laptop stays 35°C when using it normally, and never goes above 45°C, even when compiling for hours.

The only downside is the noise.

As far as cpu frequency scaling is concerned, I use cpufreqd (available in portage). It's omg-customizable.

----------

## williamjonah

I compiled all the i2c modules in the kernel and that ran sensors-detect, and after it completed all of its checks, it came back with  *Quote:*   

> Sorry, no chips were detected.
> 
>  Either your sensors are not supported, or they are
> 
>  connected to an I2C bus adapter that we do not support.

 

So now what?  I could maybe update the kernel, I would like to stop using the NDISWrappers, but I am not sure if that would solve the problem.  Also, I think that the cooler is a good idea, but I don't want to haul it around everywhere I go, unless of course it was small enough to fit in my laptop bag.  I would rather fix the problem with the system though, if I have that chance.  Thanks for all of the assistance so far, it is much appreciated.

Will

----------

## <3

Did you compile them as modules or did you compile them into the kernel? And if you compiled them into the kernel are you sure you correctly copied the new kernel into your /boot dir? I compiled mine as modules.

Edit: didn't see that you already posted the info I was looking for.Last edited by <3 on Sun Aug 13, 2006 2:22 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Johan_V

I have Ferrari 4005 laptop (almost identical configuration as yours) and it reaches easily 70 C when compiling. After that, fan kicks in.

So 70 C degrees is pretty normal, nothing to worry about.

As others suggested, best way is to use the cpu frequency scaling, try 

```
echo -n "ondemand" >>/sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_governor
```

I fail to see why you need lm_sensors, you can read temperature using acpi.

Besides, I think lm_sensors have no  support for this chipset.

----------

## <3

Use lm_sensors for the fan control utility, not just to read temperatures.

----------

